# Does BUPA cover blood tests, hormones etc?



## carrioke

Hi all,

I've seen an earlier post from 2009 that says BUPA did cover certain aspects of 'investigative' work. However, their current policy mentions no treatment or investigation 'We do not pay for treatment for any type of assisted reproduction (e.g IVF investigations or treatment).. in their terminology 'investigations' includes diagnostics ( blood tests etc) so it looks like they no longer cover blood tests etc... 

Just wanted to see if anyone has had any 2012/2013 experience with this and could confirm. I'm relunctant to call BUPA and play all my cards...
Thanks heaps!


----------



## FroggyOne

Hi carrioke,

You should defo ring then and ask. It depends what policy you have. 

We have 2 different BUPA covers. 1st one is my partner's that covers both of us as family and this is the standard one and it doesn't cover infertility tx, but there is something re bloods, I think some might be covered. The second cover we have is subsidised by our company and they pay for any lab tests up to the chosen limit.

When I spoke to them over yr ago, cons said no, they won't pay for anything re infertility (as pregnancy is not an illness but natural situation, so infertility problems too, sick !!) but at the same time I found that they cover lab test so I was bit confused too. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## carrioke

Thanks Froggy.


----------

